# Double Decker Laws



## lb coup

Anyone know what's the federal laws on double decker RVs in the US? I figure it's probably a state by state thing.


----------



## C Nash

I can find no regulations on the double decker bus in the USA.

                                                                             United States





A Van Hool US-specification double-decker bus demonstrating in New York City 
In Davis, California, Unitrans, the student-run bus company of University of California, Davis, operates six double-decker buses imported from London. One of these buses has been converted to run on compressed natural gas (CNG) . There was also the prototype GX-1 Scenicruiser of Greyhound Lines, which enters from the first floor: the second floor contains the driver's compartment and more seats.

Citizens Area Transit, the transit authority in the Las Vegas, Nevada area, introduced a fleet of double-deckers to serve the Las Vegas Strip route in October 2005. The route is branded as "The Deuce". As of 2009 it serviced eight lines.

In Snohomish County, Washington, Community Transit operates one Alexander Dennis Enviro500 double-decker bus as a demonstrator, which rotates among commuter routes between Snohomish County and Seattle. A fleet of 23 such buses have been purchased for service beginning 2010.[15]

In San Luis Obispo, California, SLO Transit tested a double-decker bus in late 2008 to see if it would alleviate the over-crowdedness of Route 4. The borrowed bus has been returned, and SLO Transit has purchased one double-decker bus of its own using a combination of Federal, State and local funding. The bus went into operation on September 8, 2010.[16][17]

In Los Angeles County, California, the Antelope Valley Transit Authority uses double-decker buses as part of its commuter service to the Los Angeles area.[18]

Also in Los Angeles, SCRTD used Neoplan AN 122/3 Skyliners double-decker buses from the late 70s until 1993.

In San Francisco, California, the San Francisco Municipal Transportation Agency operated one Alexander Dennis double decker bus as a demonstrator between December 12, 2007 and January 8, 2008.[19] The bus was running on some high capacity routes as trial.[20]

Also, in the United States, a private operator, Megabus, run by Coach USA, employs double-decker buses on its busier intercity routes.

Finally, starting in 2013 Stallion Bus will start distributing open top and closed top double deck buses to the United States and Canada [21


----------



## lb coup

Actually, I was asking about double decker RVs.


----------



## Clay L

One potential problem might be the height. On interstate highways 13.6 feet  is the max height for an unescorted truck and the overpasses are at least 14 feet high.
On state roads the overpasses can be quite a bit lower.
How tall is the unit you are asking about?


----------



## lb coup

It's 15 1/2. But I haven't bought her yet. All I know is they must not have overpasses in Cuba.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Not legal in the United States, and I don't think your here either.


----------



## lb coup

I am about as far from the US as you can get without going to China. I'm in a tiny country called Cyprus where they found natural gas a few years ago and have been quibbling about a pipeline for just that long. We had our fingers in the pie but it looks like the Chinese, Russians and Israelis are going to beat us this time, and I am getting my butt out of here and back to the States. The gas here comes out to about eight dollars a gallon! The idea for a double decker RV was not really mine, it was a friend's. I thought it might work. I'm just looking for a way to have a little more space and privacy without going overboard on the length.


----------



## C Nash

Well never seen a double decker rv and was thinking you were going to get a bus and convert.  How much room do you need?  With slides you should be able to find one with enough room.  Better long than high.  At 15 1/2 ft you will be cleaning out a lot of tree branches on roads other than interstates.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Well, at 15 1/2 feet you wont be legal in the States.  13 1/2 is the legal height.  Anything over that you need special permits and wont make it under many bridges.


----------



## lb coup

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. 

I think I'll probably end up bringing the thing into the country anyway, if I can still get my hands on it. I'll just map out routes that avoid overpasses. No big deal.


----------



## C Nash

Well the blue light special may be a "big" deal LOL


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

I have to wonder about the people who ask our advice....and then just ignore it.....  NOTHING in the States is legal over 13 1/2 feet.  Even IF he can "avoid overpasses"  IT IS NOT LEGAL.


----------



## lb coup

I wasn't intending to ignore you, Grandview. I think you gave me some straightforward advice. There may be some leeway in there to cut out some headroom. I don't know, maybe lower the ceilings, make it a little shorter. It's only two feet over. How small can my tires be? I mean, how small and still support a fat mama like that? I'm going to check that out.


----------

